# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  كرسي كهربائي المطرقة x8 ,,,

## فرح

السلام عليكم ..
صباحكم / مساااائكم 
بعبق الايماااان ورضا الرحمن 



كرسي كهربائي المطرقة x8





أقصى x8 لعب هي الجيل القادم 4 × 4 كراسي السلطة. أفضل الطاقة الكهربائية في wheelchairs.Taking 
X4 المتطرفة كأساس ، وقد كان من تعديل جذري ، ويمكن الآن الوصول إلى معظم الأراضي الوعرة. 
هذا الكرسي هو faster@6.2 ميلا في الساعة ، أكثر قوة مع السلطة 1000 واط تقريبا ، ويمكن الآن مناسب 
ووصف 'محرك 4 - عجلة النهائي كرسي السلطة! ~ 


وx8 لعب هو أيضا أكثر ذكاء من انها المعالج كما يمكن أن ترفع ما يصل الى 12 "ويأخذك الأماكن التي يحلم فقط 
حول. من أنعم الرمال على الشاطئ الى الغابة وعرة ، كان x8 لعب مع السائقين على الأماكن التي 
أبدا من الممكن التفكير! 

ميزات المنتج 


المعاصرة مع التصميم 4 عجلة قيادة ميزات الوعرة 
أحدث البرامج في التحكم الإلكتروني الحيوي والأجهزة 
عالية السرعة ، وارتفاع عزم دوران المحرك مع كفاءة عالية والعتاد ، وتمشيا 
الإطار الأمامي النطق 
كبير مجموعة من السلطة وضع خيارات المنتج 
كامل حزمة الجلوس المتكاملة ث / بنيت في المرونة لتمكين 
ترقية خيارات. كل على منصة وحدات حقا... 
اختياري عجلة قيادة الجبهة قفل 
سبائك العجلات 
24V الصمام عالية الكثافة أنظمة إضاءة 

مواصفات المنتج ؛ 

مقعد وحدات العرض 13،5 " -24 " 
10kph السرعة القصوى ( 6،2 ميل في الساعة ) 
برلمانيون مصريون مقعد العرض 16 " -- 24 " 
احيط المخده 
50 محترف درجة الميل ، في الفضاء 
150 درجة محترف إتكأ 
الطول الكلي 1150 ملم ( 45،28 " ) 
العرض الكلي 710 ملم ( 27،95 " ) 
مقعد الارتفاع إلى الطابق 475 ملم ( 18،70 " ) والجبهة 425 ملم ( 16،73 " (الخلفية 
عجلة الحجم 14 " 
182 كلغ حد الوزن ( 400 رطل )

منقووول

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*نقل موفق خيييييييييييييييييييوه* 
*مع اني احس الكلام ملخبط شوي* 
*موفقه موفقه وعوده محموده*

----------


## فرح

شكرا هدى يالغلا
ع توااااصلك 
لاحرمنا هالاطلاله المشرقه دوووم 
موفقه
عذرا المتصفح عندي لشبكه متعب شويااات

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اها رجعت الى قوقل ودخل احلى من الفيرفكس
موفقه
يلا راوينا نشاطش عاد
ملينا الأنتظار 
والمنتدى فيه حماس 
فيه مواضيع واجد تفتقر ردكم ها
بانتظاركم غناتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------

